# Single Round: DUET Don Pasquale- Tornami a dir. Galli-Curci/ Schipa, Sutherland/Conrad, Sills/ Kraus



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

This is one of the most beautiful duets to me. Woodduck will love the first one Sutherland never sang the role onstage, and the Sills one continues after the duet in question. Sills had a big hit in this opera. I always listened to Don Pasquale whenever it was on Met Opera Radio back when I had it. I think you will enjoy this contest as it is such exquisite music.




*Amelita Galli-Curci & Tito Schipa - Don Pasquale : Tornami a Dir (Electrical Recording Take 11)




Donizetti: Don Pasquale / Act 3 - "Tornami a dir" · Joan Sutherland · Richard Conrad · London Symphony Orchestra · Richard Bonynge *




*Alfredo Kraus, Beverly Sills - Com'è genti...Tornami a dir che m'ami - Don Pasquale, Metropolitan Opera, 11 gennaio, 1979 *


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Used as we are to thinking that in the technology of recorded sound later is better - and for the most part it is - it's a little startling to hear Sutherland and Conrad singing in what sounds like a gigantic oil drum after we've been in such intimate and gratifying contact with the voices of Galli-Curci and Schipa, who seem to be right in the room with us. Oh those Decca engineers...

The oldest of these recordings exemplifies the sweetness, ease, elegance and warmth that have made it a classic and that keep the singers high in our affections. Sutherland and Conrad, as nearly as we can tell from the reverb through which we have to hear them, sing prettily but seem a bit somnolent and haven't quite the style of their predecessors, with Sutherland's wistful croony-moony sighing in contrast to Galli-Curci's true legato line. Sills was one year short of retirement in 1979 and sounds like it. Kraus was still a long way from retiring; if you like his voice you may like him here. I don't, and I don't. Surely the Met had in its stable a couple of pleasant-sounding young voices for this opera.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Galli-Curci and Schipa, with their simple, direct manner easily take the crown here. What lovely, unaffected singing.

Unaffected is not a word you'd use to describe Sutherland's singing at this stage of her career. I never can understand why the word "mannered" is constantly used to describe Schwarzkopf's singing. This seems even more mannered to me, and I dislike all those moony _portamenti. _The whole thing is just too arty and fussy.

As for Kraus and Sills, they are a both over the hill by this time (52 and 50 respectively).

Galli-Curci and Schipa easily get my vote.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Sutherland and Conrad should’ve exchanged lines - that would’ve put her in her most effective range, though I don’t know if he could’ve done it. 

I heard a lot of Sills live; she’s just not my cup of tea, whatever the vintage. I am also not a proponent of superannuated singers, however talented they may have been.

Now Gali-Curci and Schipa, they just seem ideal.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Preparations:

ERNESTO E NORINA
Tornami a dir che m'ami,
dimmi che mia/mio tu sei;
quando tuo ben mi chiami
la vita addoppi in me.
La voce tua sì cara
rinfranca il core oppresso;
sicuro/sicura a te dappresso,
tremo lontan da te.

ERNESTO AND NORINA
Tell me again that you love me
tell me that you are mine;
when you call me your sweetheart
life doubles in me.
Your voice so dear to me
refreshes the oppressed heart;
safe/safe around you,
I tremble away from you


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Seattleoperafan said:


> This is one of the most beautiful duets to me. Woodduck will love the first one Sutherland never sang the role onstage, and the Sills one continues after the duet in question. Sills had a big hit in this opera. I always listened to Don Pasquale whenever it was on Met Opera Radio back when I had it. I think you will enjoy this contest as it is such exquisite music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first couple (with Galli Curci) sounded like a barrel organ to me, something very old fashioned and without real feeling. It might have been due to old fashioned recording quality.

Next came Joan Sutherland, don't ask me about the tenor, it was she who was dominant in this for me. Such an angelic voice ! I admired how well it fits this idylic duet. I was basically determined to vote for her... errr... them.

But then came Sills and Kraus, and it suddenly was no more an idyllic duet, but desire, hormones... I am not sure what exactly they did to achieve this. Love duets usually bore me, but this one was totally credible and relatable. So they have my enthusiastic vote.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

The what ???
What did I miss about the first couple, that they are winning, and I didn't even consider them ? 
I might listen again later.


----------

